# Is there a way to prevent social media side widgets in Chrome?



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I run all kinds of popup blockers and such in Chrome, but lots of web sites still slide a stack of social media (Facebook, Twitter, etc.) widgets on the side of the screen.

With a bunch of clicks, I can block each one, one by one, but I have not figured out how to prevent them.

Does anybody know how?

This (in the red box) is what I am talking about:


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I use ghostery and do the custom, not default, setup. There is an option box you check to disable social media.

Probably multiple ways to do this but thats how I do it.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Ghostery is one of the better ones right now.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................I have Ad Block , can I run Ghostery side by side with AB with any conflict ? , fordy


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I did just that for years.
Ran both


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I run about 4 or 5 popup and ad blockers. I have now added Ghostery.

Occasionally, they stop something that I need to see but rarely.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

fordy said:


> can I run Ghostery side by side with AB with any conflict ?


They work well together.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I switched from Chrome to Brave for my browser and it seems to have solved the social links creeping in on the side and bottom of web pages.

Brave has a specific setting to stop it as I recall.

By the way, Brave looks and acts like Chrome, but is a smaller version (less demand on RAM).

And it uses extensions just like Chrome.

And it was easy to import bookmarks, IDs, and passwords into Brave from Chrome.

https://brave.com/


----------

